# DCC install in a BM Mogul



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a new Bachmann mogul, maybe 2 years old, but never run. This isn't one of the recent releases. I was hoping this would be a much simpler DCC conversion than the annie, but after a bunch of searching I'm striking out so far on the documentation end. 

In the manual, under the "DCC Installation" heading, and after describing how to get the PC board out, all it says is "Install your DCC decoder (Lenz LE230 or similar suitable product with heavy duty amp rating) according to aftermarket manufacturer's instructions." 

The BM board has numerous terminals on it, and one of the wires (I think to the motor, from the reversing switch) has come loose; and I don't know where it goes. This is the loose pink wire.










Can anyone point me to a diagram explaining the PC board's connections?

Any problem with using a QSI Titan (vs. Lenz)? And is there a thread somewhere that described the process?

There is a gob of wires from the PC board into the boiler, but I can't see where they go (though motor and pickups are some of them). Anyone have a schematic? The one I downloaded from BM (G816X-IS001) doesn't match at all... 

Thanks for any pointers,
Cliff


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Done a few. Nasty. One had a hidden connection between track pickup and motor wire.

Either spend a lot of time figuring it out and VERIFYING, or gut it.

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Ugh, sounds like another big effort.... dang.
Thanks for the confirmation Greg.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, normally I go to great lengths to preserve and utilize the original electronics.

The amount of time you spend to suss the Botchmann out and to verify no other weird connections, and then also how short the wires are and then the goofy switches and lighting, I'd gut it. The last one I did took 7 hours.

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm surprised at how elaborate the BM PC board is. I guess it includes the voltage regulation for the LED's, but other than that, what're all those smarts for? 

Also, half of the board's screw terminals have wires installed that, on their other ends, are soldered back on the same board, very puzzling. 

But anyway, it looks like the same sort of effort here. I'm glad to see tender pickups already installed, and 4 unused connectorized wires to the tender. No rear headlight though, or speaker, bummer. 

So if it took you 7 hours, let's see, that's about 28 for me... 

[edit] Hey Greg, I just stumbled across Mr. Hoffman's article on your site, that'll be really helpful! Same loco even.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, a heck of a job... I need to be sure those pages are complete.

Greg

(stumbled?) LS Trains >> Motive Power >> Bachmann >> Mogul 

I do try to make it organized... with 750 pages there's no simple single menu structure.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

It's very well organized, nice menu. I hadn't visited in a while, should've went there before blowing a bunch of time surfing, haha!


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

I would say the pink wire goes to the screw block #8. Verify there is a piece of bare wire inside the #8 block hole. Your picture shows the pink wire end has no bare wire showing, it should still be in the block.

The voltage regulator is used to limit the voltage to the smoke unit to 12 volts. Look at the markings on U12 and it should be mark with 7812.

I do not know about the other two large IC's without a schematic.

Not a good wiring diagram but maybe it will help.

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/dwg/dwgs/G816X-IS001-2_WIRING_CONNECTION.pdf


Dennis


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Dennis,

I did see that diagram, and your right, it's not good... painfully incomplete actually, and shows a speaker that isn't on mine. 

Thanks for those tips. The wire tip was on the wire (sorry, crappy photo), but your #8 terminal recommendation confirms with what I see in Hoffman's article (about the 34th photo), right next to the orange from the same switch (which is now empty on my board):

http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=504&Itemid=613

Good point on the smoke unit, I didn't know it had to be limited to 12v. And yes it is a 7812 regulator. Actually 3, I should save the other two when I gut the thing.

Thanks very much,
Cliff


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Bachmann burnt up many smoke units on the older engines, as people wants to run them fast with higher voltages and not turn off the smoke unit when dry. The heating element does work well at 12 volts as all new engines now have the 12 volt regulator, sometimes you need to add a filter capacitor as George Scheyer points out in some of his improvements.




CliffyJ said:


> Dennis,
> 
> I did see that diagram, and your right, it's not good... painfully incomplete actually, and shows a speaker that isn't on mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The newer version is decidedly simpler, but--yeah--for the early (pre-socket) Bachmann stuff, "cut and gut" is the order of the day. It's so much easier to tell where wires run when you're the one who ran them. 

Later,

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

That's weird. This thread says it has 2 pages, but refuses to go to the second one.

Edit: Aha! Adding a post made the second page visible. The s/w has a bug - thought it was time to do another page but didn't do it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete. shame on you! You say the forum software has a bug??!!! Why if that was true, there would be all kinds of other problems, like not being able to access your file space, or certain files not being accessable..... oh... whoops... hmm... 

Greg


----------

